# TC Arms Encore/Pro-Hunter Pin Alignment



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

No problem removing the pin to change out the barrel, just drive it out, but having a heck of a time getting it started back into the the barrel lug from the frame, cannot get a 2 hole alignment to stay true {frame to barrel lug} to line up correct to get the pin throught the frame and into the barrel lug all the way throught to the other side of the frame?
Anybody got a sure fire way to work this problem before I screw something up? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an Encore with a muzzleload barrel, a 30/06 barrel and a 12" 44 magnum barrel. I hunt with the 44 magnum almost all of the time. 

My pin has always been a tight fit. I have to pop it out like you and when I insert it back into the frame I push it as far as it will go then tap it into place using the end of a screwdriver. My frame is about 10 years old so I guess you cannot wear the pin out.

They do sell a pin that you insert then tighten with an allen wrench. I have seen them for arounf $30. Don't know how well they work.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your input, the hinge pin I have is tighter then DICK"S HAT BAND and my eyeball's ain't what they use to be, between the two, I have a problem getting that alignment just right :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

